# Stocks Pollinator Mix



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone in the midwest (Stocks is near Lincoln NE) tried Stocks Pollinator Mix? I planted a lb of it this spring and I'm looking forward to next year. At $38 a lb it isn't cheap. I'm really curious who, if anyone, helped them develop the mix.

http://www.stockseed.com/Shop/wildlife/stock-s-pollinator-mixture


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

I cant speak about their pollinator mix but I have used with great success their wildlife, wildflower and legume mixes for 5 years or more. Even though they are in the mid west and I am in Maine I found their customer communications and service excellent and the quality of their seed great. They have done some special mix as well and can recommend the right combo for your conditions. Great people!


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

After doing a bunch of reading I think there are better choices. I have looked at several lists. Some of the top choices are not contained in the Stock seed mix.


----------



## dadux (Feb 23, 2012)

I got a reply from Stocks. They have great customer service! Here it is:

Hi Don,

Our pollinator mix was put together with the intent to provide foraging for all pollinators. Although honey bees are an important part of that group, the mix was not put together specifically for honey production. We included our annual wildflower mixture as 25% of the mix to increase the number and variety of blooms the first year. Depending on how well those annual flowers reseed, some of them may or may not persist in the planting. We included 3 clovers in the mix for their importance as forage species. The remainder of the mixture includes 4 species of perennial wildflowers (some native legumes) from each of the three bloom periods (early, mid, late). This is important as pollinators need blooms all season long. We did not consult a beekeeper on the mixture, but based the composition on blooms with various shapes and colors along with season long blooms.

Thank you,

Mike Fritz
Stock Seed Farms, Inc.


----------

